# Tried to test drive a GTO yesterday.....



## cyn1c02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey all. I've been lurking on this site for a couple of weeks now, thinking about picking up a GTO soon. I finally got off my ass to go test drive a GTO yesterday. Went to the Pontiac dealership near my house, and started checking out the car. A salesman came up and unlocked it, let me start the engine and sit in it. I was falling in love with it already. The interior is amazing for a domestic vehicle. The sound of that engine when I started the car was beautiful. So I told the guy I wanted to test drive it. THE ******* SAID NO! He stated that unless I was prepared to buy that day, and would fill out paperwork before-hand, that I could not test drive the vehicle. I immediately turned off the car, got out, handed him the keys, and left.

I'm 23, but look several years older than that. I pulled into the dealership in my '06 Explorer (which will become my wife's if I get the GTO.) So I don't know if it was an age thing or not.

Did this happen to any of you when you were looking?


btw:: ROUTE 1 PONTIAC-BUICK-GMC, INC was the dealership if anyone else lives in the Woodbridge, VA area.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

That is BS.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've not personally ever been refused a test drive, but I have been through experiences where they don't take you seriously.

Sad to say that I'm sure some dealerships "type cast" people due to their age, appearance, race, etc. If you're under 25, and male, you're probably on a high risk list for taking out a 400HP car. 

It's hard to believe they still wouldn't let you take it out with the salesman- - -

Come on down to Harrisonburg, VA. Last time I drove through, they had about 4 or 5 GTO's. That's a LOT of GTO's for this area. Charlie Obaugh Pontiac. They're straight down I-81 from you. You can google their address and mapquest the directions.


----------



## cyn1c02 (Nov 13, 2006)

There are several other dealerships within 30min of here that I am going to check out, but thanks for the invite ;-) I think the salesman was shocked as hell when I immediately got up and left. That at least gave me a small bit of satisfaction.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I had the same thing happen when I was looking at a WRX a few years back. I would have bought that car THAT DAY if the sales punk had not been such an ass. I wanted to test drive it and he said I could drive a used one if I was gonna buy the new one. :confused I walked.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

The funny thing is I had that happen to me when the new GTO came out and I'm 51 now. It was the same story, "Its the only one we have...if you want one you have to get on a waiting list...sign the papers old man...blah, blah, blah..." Same with the Crossfire when it was new, even though I had just bought a 300M for my wife from the same dealer just a couple of months prior. Its that was with the Saturn Sky right now. Dealers are scum. Always have been, always will be. Until the companys wise up and just sell cars over the internet and turn dealerships into delivery/service centers, that is the way it will be.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

That is exactly why GTO sales are down because of salesman like that. THey could of given you a chance. Once you drove that car it would have been SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:agree


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, there's MANY dealerships like that. The Saturn dealership I work at does, though, nor did the Pontiac dealership that I bought mine from do that. Infact, (and I'm 21 but look younger) I told them I was here to look at the GTO, and they grabbed the keys and basically told me we're going for a testdrive. haha But, ya, find another to go to. And write to GM, they're starting to crack down on their dealerships finally.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I had the complete opposite experience yesterday.(11/18) I pulled up with my dad and a sales rep took me right over to the GTOs. I told her I was interested and she took a copy of my liscence while I pulled the car to the front of the building to wait for her. Green Brook Pontiac on rt 22, for those around the Jersey area.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> I had the complete opposite experience yesterday.(11/18) I pulled up with my dad and a sales rep took me right over to the GTOs. I told her I was interested and she took a copy of my liscence while I pulled the car to the front of the building to wait for her. Green Brook Pontiac on rt 22, for those around the Jersey area.


So, how's was your experience at Green Brook? Did you make a deal? I am on the Jersey Shore (Asbury Park area). Is it worth my while to trek up there to make a deal?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I had that happen to me. Sales guy said they won't let anyone test drive one unless they are serious, cause younger guys want to take it out and beat it. I told him if I were older would it make a difference? I was told if you were interested, yes. I said how old do I have to be? I am 48 (at that time). The guy's jaw dropped. He had me for in my 20's. What a stooge. I had mine already ordered anyway and was waiting for it, I just wanted to test drive it. After I did test drive it I told him I'd think about it. And..... the sales guy told me to get on it.... go figure. 

Also I ran into the same problem when I was waiting for the first 2005 mustangs to arrive at a dealership. (I already posted that episode but here's a brief overview of my conversation) They knew I was interested... They threw the keys to me 3 times for the V6 to test drive but not the GT. I refused the V6 cause I wanted the GT. Well.... I really wanted the GTO anyway, but I had not yet ordered mine. I was going to give the Mustang a chance..... I had words with the sales guy after I repeatedly told him I was dead serious and was not going to buy one before driving it and then told him to shove the GT up his ass as I left..... 

Right after my GTO was delivered I drove right up to that Ford dealer and got the sales guy and the manager together.... showed them the GTO and proceeded to tell them off...... Both were pissed. I mean fuming mad that I had the balls to come up there and "rub their noses in it".... I told them.... YOU had the balls to think I was playing games... I am here to show you I wasn't. I then told them their sales practice cost them a sale, cause when I left your dealership I went right down and ordered the GTO. And as I left I played the GTO anthem for them. 

There are a$$-holes everywhere you turn.... I love getting the last laugh on them.*


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about you're ordeal with Ford, but you made the right choice. As for green brook pontiac, being an 18 year old that looks like a 16 year old, she still had no problem with me driving any GTO I wanted after she got a copy of my liscence. Their red tag sale just started yesterday though. The brand new untitled GTOs are now down to around 27g. That's a pretty sweet deal so I'm not sure how much they will bargan.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> Sorry to hear about you're ordeal with Ford, but you made the right choice. As for green brook pontiac, being an 18 year old that looks like a 16 year old, she still had no problem with me driving any GTO I wanted after she got a copy of my liscence. Their red tag sale just started yesterday though. The brand new untitled GTOs are now down to around 27g. That's a pretty sweet deal so I'm not sure how much they will bargan.


Thanks for the information, at that price, I am going there tomorrow after work.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice, let me know how it goes once you get inside and talking numbers. I might try to fenagle one out of there for myself.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Id get it somewhere else*

If you do decide on the GTO which I hope you do B/c there Amazing. well id dont buy it from another dealership dont give them your business. I am 20 years old and when I went to the dealership the practicly begged me to test drive the car. Luckily they didnt know that I had just wrecked my 85 trans am that same morning(shhh). All I gotta say is ****ing sucks and hope you do get the GTO when and if you do get some pics on the site.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2006)

I bought mine at Alexandria Pontiac on Pickett St off of Van Dorn at the end of April for 29k w/1K in Conquest cash. They seemed very easy to deal with and seemed very interested in selling cars. It may be because I don't beleiv they advertise. I'm 57 but I don't think that made a difference.
Give them a try.

Good Luck


----------



## mnprogrammer (Oct 23, 2006)

Weird stories. I sort of expected to be denied test drives, being 19, but I had zero problems test driving all the cars I wanted around Minneapolis at all the dealerships I went to. I went to Pontiac, Chevy, Ford, Mazda, Nissan, and Infiniti dealerships and had no problems test driving any car I wanted. I just told them I made good money and wanted the best car I could find - maybe I appealed to their competitive senses or something. *shrug*


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I had the same issue at the dealer here, drove up in a C5 Corvette, said I cant test drive due to it being High performance.

Asked if I wanted to buy it, called GM raised hell, sales manager called me back, said I was being "childish" told him off good, got a used one somewhere else. Was about ready to get an Orange 06 then, got an 04, still pissed about it now.



I went by a Dodge dealer, they handed the keys to me to drive a Charger Daytona, let me take it out by myself, no sales person in it.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your experience GTO6, but I wouldn't reccomend someone not to go to a dealership because you weren't allowed to drive one of their cars. If the price is already where he wants it, there is no reason not to shop there.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience GTO6, but I wouldn't reccomend someone not to go to a dealership because you weren't allowed to drive one of their cars. If the price is already where he wants it, there is no reason not to shop there.



I try and put down the local one here to everyone I can.

I even got it in my sig


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

When I bought mine. I went to my dealership to test drive an 06 cobalt ss and an 04 GTO. After telling the dealer this they drove around the SS for me and I got in. So did a 300 pound salesman that they insisted go along. When I got back from that (slow) ride the GTO I was looking at was no longer in the lot. I asked where it was, They said it was takin to the detail shop and i could not test drive it. I said, "The guy who rode with me on my test drive can drive me to your detail shop so I can drive the GTO because there is no way I am buying the cobalt."
The guy took me to the detail shop and I test drove the GTO and bought it directly after. They definitly do not want a 21 year old test driving that beast. The same salesman went with me on that test drive and the Goat didnt seem to mind hauling his fat ass around at all.:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

NT91 said:


> That is BS.


same thing happend to me in 04. i could only start it:willy: but when i went back in 05 they said take it for a spin and thats all it took and i signed the papers. oh and i also won a 2003 sv6 thx to the onstar hotbutton game:cool can you say 2for one


----------



## cyn1c02 (Nov 13, 2006)

When searching for GTO's at another dealership about 15min away,
Found: 17 vehicles 

Kickass! I e-mail the internet sales manager requesting more info and going to setup a test-drive through them. I figure with them having 17 on the lot, the chances of me finding the one I want and getting a good deal are great.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I had 2 dealers refuse me a test drive! The 3rd dealer, they threw me the keys and said have fun and just don't wreck it! I bought one from them the next day!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

When I was in the market, I wanted to drive the STI and EVO. The Subaru dealer was cool, I explained to him that I'm checking out a few prospects, including the EVO and GTO. He let me drive without hesitation. I latter went to a Mitsubishi dealership, kicked a few EVO tires and was ignored!


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Yeah about that*

I test drove my car when I was 15 1/2, me and my dad pulled in to the dealership looked around and talked to a sales person. I told him I only had a learners permit and he said that was ok and copied my dads license. After that, we were on our way. The other one I drove, they were happy to let me drive it. I told the guy how old I was at the end and he freaked and told me not to tell his manager. I look like I'm 20 so that’s problem why it happened.


----------



## Meecrob (Nov 19, 2006)

*Red tag and gm employee discount?*

Does anyone know if you can get the red tag price and still get gm employee discount on the gto. Ive been looking at them for a long time now and i have gm employee discount so i figure if they give me both discounts this is the best time to buy one.


----------



## ugapug5150 (Nov 18, 2006)

A few years ago, my dad was coming back from my grandparents' farm in his old beater F-150. He had on overalls and a straw hat. He pulled into the Cadillac dealership to look at a car my mom had told him she wanted. Keep in mind, my dad had bought (I think) about a dozen Caddies from this dealership. When he asked the salesman for a test drive, the guy said "I don't think you're Cadillac material." My dad said something like "I've bought more Caddies from here than you'll ever sell" and drove off the lot. The owner of the dealership saw him get in his truck and leave and asked the salesman why. About 2 hours later the salesperson showed up at my parents' house with the Caddy, and apology, and a different attitude 

When will these dealers stop judging a book by its cover? I sold cars in the late 80's and I was always the first to go grab the customers that no one else would wait on (like the old guy in a raggedy old pickup that pulled 50,000 dollars in 100 dollar bills out of a paper sack in his jacket and paid CASH for a brand new Buick Roadmaster).


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Well my expierence is showing that service after the sale they are as unhelpful as when you tried to shop for one.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Meecrob said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the red tag price and still get gm employee discount on the gto. Ive been looking at them for a long time now and i have gm employee discount so i figure if they give me both discounts this is the best time to buy one.



If you look at the employee discount information it tells you that it is a predetermined amount that you pay based on the invoice. Special deals do not reduce your initial invoice price. When getting the discount you no longer qualify for cash back offers but can get the 0% financing if it is available.

So if you are really interested, make them price it out both ways. They would gladly do that because the best deal they can give you; the more likely they are to make the sale. Also Red Tag sales and Employee pricing the dealership get money back from GM for honoring GM's deals.

I got the supplier discount and they compared it to the current GM incentives at the time to determine the best deal. I also went in and told them what I was hoping to walk out the door with (375 a mo.) and they tried their best to get it to that number. Using Smart Buy, I am paying 376 a month with 16k residual. The residual payment does not change no matter what deal you make. It is predetermined based on the car and number of years you make payments.


Goodluck.


----------



## Meecrob (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks mumrah im gonna go to a dealer sometime next week and see what i can do im hoping to leave with one for around 27k but i will see what happens.


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

When I bought mine The salesman took me out in a red gto and ran it up to 100 mph and then pulled over and let me have a go at it. When we got back I bought the orange one that was under the lights on the showroom floor.


----------

